# Mantis horror! Eye missing thorax piercing!



## PrayingMantisPets (Aug 19, 2015)

Any tips on how to recover my poor mantis? It was a failed attempt at mating mantises. The female got hold of him before matting could occur. She ate his right compound eye! its gone  . Her scary raptoral arm also pieced the top of his thorax. Bluish greenish fluid has been gushing out of his eye and he is now 20% blind (idk 5 eyes 1 missing 20%?)


Is there any way to cure him and at least help him recover?


----------



## CosbyArt (Aug 19, 2015)

The only thing I have heard of is tearing a small piece of paper the size of the injury, and covering it with super glue for adult mantids. It acts like permanent bandage to stop the bleeding.

I've also read that using honey on the area will act like disinfectant and prevents bacteria growth. How well that would stop bleeding and help it heal though is beyond me.

Sadly there isn't much that can be done, but stopping the bleeding is the priority. If it was my mantid I would do the paper/super glue patch to it's abdomen and smear honey on the missing eye.

Hopefully though it will still be able to eat with it's vision severely affected by missing one of it's main eyes. Best of luck. Hopefully someone else has better solutions and will suggest them.


----------



## Sticky (Aug 20, 2015)

Honey did not stop bleeding for one of my mantids. I would think the super glue would sting like crazy! But Ive heard that it is useful for booboos.

Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Rick (Aug 20, 2015)

This may sound harsh but I wouldn't even bother trying. Place him in the freezer or in a kill jar.


----------



## mantisman 230 (Aug 20, 2015)

Or simply just feed him out to the female  he may try to connect if she kills him.


----------



## LAME (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm sorry, but id have to agree with Rick on this one bro... Put him down.


----------



## Djoul (Aug 23, 2015)

Kill him quickly.


----------



## PlayingMantis (Aug 23, 2015)

I agree, I'd put him in the freezer so he can die peacefully. Or if you have the guts to do it, place him on the female and see if he will mate. Once I caught a female in the process of eating the male -- by the time I removed the male from the female's grasp, he had already lost his head. I placed him on top of the female and he was able to connect after all.


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Aug 23, 2015)

dont kill him! he can survive one eye gone isnt this mich of a problem! you guys act like the mantis is a goner! give the mantis a chance!


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Aug 23, 2015)

use nail polish to coat the wounds. it may sound fishy but i have read it in caresheets and one time my mantis got injured and i coated it and the bleeding stopped! do this please!


----------



## Domanating (Aug 24, 2015)

Once I had a male that had the same fate. At that time I didn't know alcohol was so deadly to insects. My male had a rather active death


----------



## Eva-01 (Aug 28, 2015)

Since days passed already, can you tell what you did and what result you got, pls? (Second one if you attempted to heal him of course  .)


----------



## G.Moriah (Sep 18, 2015)

Did you let nature take its course? So sorry...


----------

